# Park City ski week, no snow



## calgal (Dec 15, 2011)

DH and our 3 boys (12-21) are leaving tomorrow for a ski week in Park City. Any suggestions of fun activities given that there is minimal snow to ski on??


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Dec 17, 2011)

I would say, take the car, drive west to Salt Lake City, and do some sightseeing. Maybe some shopping.


----------



## dilljasp (Dec 20, 2011)

Olympic park is terrific as is the newly renovated PC museum on main street in the historic district.  Salt lake city, temple tour is interesting.  Browsing Main Street, tubing.  Have fun, well be there on Jan 1st without a lot of snow, at least it's piped in...what a difference from last year!!!


----------



## janej (Dec 20, 2011)

We are heading there too.   I am thinking about going to the Arches National Park for one or two nights.  Would that be feasible?   We will arrive around noon. We drive directly there, spend a night and the next day going to the parks.  Then drive back either that night or early next morning.   How is road condition from Moab to Park City?   Is it safe to drive after dark?

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 20, 2011)

Jane, it's almost 250 miles each way, of which only 30 or so are freeway, and the last hour would be up Provo Canyon. to PC. I don't know what your comfort level with 2 lane mountain roads in Winter in the dark is, but it's beyond mine. 

I would recommend against doing this at night in an unfamiliar and unequipped (blankets, chains, coats, gloves, flashlight, etc) rental car.

Remember, it is mostly dry now in the Intermountain West, but you will be between 4200 and over 7000 feet elevations. Weather and road conditions can change rapidly.

We are all hoping for lots of snow soon, so all the visitors (and locals) can go skiing.

Jim


----------



## janej (Dec 20, 2011)

Jim,

Thanks for the information.   I will not plan on driving at night then.   Google map estimated under 4.5 hours each way.   Is that an underestimate?   Would you recommend going to the parks at all?   We will have 8 nights total for this trip.   I actually bought PC annual ski pass for the boys.   They would probably want to head to the slope as soon as we get there.   2 night delay will be a real test of their patient. 

Jane


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 20, 2011)

I think I'd play it by ear. If the snow arrives, you'll have plenty to do. Of course, there's man made snow on the slopes, but it isn't the arm-pit-deep powder that PC is famous for. On the other hand, if the conditions are rocky and bad, the boys might like a side trip to the Parks instead of chancing damaging their equipment.

Still waiting for snow here in Idaho too.

Jim


----------



## Karen G (Dec 20, 2011)

You can head to Las Vegas! Mt. Charleston has a 50" base, the most for any ski area in the west currently, I think.


----------



## calgal (Dec 21, 2011)

*Update*

Update- the guys have skied two half days at PC, and one day at Deer Valley. They say the snow is "okay". The sweet thing is that because there is no snow on the black diamond slopes, my hotshot 21 year old is spending the entire time skiing with his 11 year old brothers on the blues. They are having a great time being together


----------

